# Bipolar fiance suddenly doesn't want to be together anymore



## KrisK7 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey there. My fiance has been together for a year (I know, jumped the gun) and we had one of those whirlwind, intimate passionate loves. We first met when I lived in Austin and she lived in Oklahoma, and from the first time I saw her I knew I loved her. We spent every weekend together somehow. Talked on the phone all hours of day. We were obsessed with eachother. Then we moved in together and everything was perfect. Such a happy time. I moved in right around Christmas and life was absolutely perfect. We got to meet each other's families, spend the holidays watching movies with our dogs and our cat. Time passed and things were still very good. We had rough times, no doubt. She's bipolar and that was cause for alot of rough times. Many episode of mania and depression. But we always got through that. She has always had issues with monogamy and so have I, so from the beginning we had the kind of relationship where we were both free to sleep with other people. But no emotions. For the first time in my life, I wasn't interested in anyone else. I didn't sleep around. But she took full advantage. Still wasn't a problem for me, I'm not gonna hold something against her like that when I agreed to it.

A few months pass without incident and she gets the opportunity to go to NY for the summer. It's a big opportunity for her so of course I'll support her. But she was hesitant to go, since she didn't want to leave me and our dogs for that long. I told her it'd be ok, we weren't going anywhere.

She goes and things are perfectly fine at first. two weeks maybe. Then she suddenly stops calling. Stops trying to text me or talk much. Stops asking to see the dogs as much. Strange, I think. But I convince myself she's just busy. She meets another girl, gets feelings for her. Tells me it doesn't have anything to do with us though. So I accept it, move on. We're stronger than that, right? That's what I convince myself.

Things really take a turn for the worse. Starts talking to several new girls. I have to fly to NY to go and fix things. Things get fixed. I leave, and everything goes to **** again.

Now we're nearing the time when we're both supposed to return to our home together and she's met a new girl. She's able to leave NY early but instead of coming here to see me and her dogs and her family, she's going to another state to stay with a girl she just met. I'm fed up. Can't take it anymore. We get in a big fight and she tells me that she doesn't love me anymore. I break down. Then she says she didn't mean it, just said it to hurt me. I accept it, easier to accept that than otherwise. But we end up coming to the conclusion that we will spend a few days together and then it's either done or not. 

My issue lies in how I've been nothing but supportive. The perfect partner. Every step of the way I've been there to cheer her on. I work hard for us and our family, always have. She was a totally other person before NY and now, all she does is smoke pot and hang out with these random drug dealers. I love her dearly, always have. But trying to find where this went wrong is driving me crazy. Any ideas?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sooo... she's a bipolar druggie w/ a pronounced inability (or unwillingness) to commit to monogamy? Yeah, I have an idea.

Dump her and move on w/ your life.


----------



## Counterfit (Feb 2, 2014)

Drug addiction, mental illness, promiscuity, bisexuality, immaturity, arguments............I think you had better run away from her like your future life and happiness depends on it,,,,,,,,because it does.


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Sooo... she's a bipolar druggie w/ a pronounced inability (or unwillingness) to commit to monogamy? QUOTE]
> 
> Sooo... she's a typical Oklahoman?
> 
> ...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

NotLikeYou said:


> GusPolinski said:
> 
> 
> > Sooo... she's a bipolar druggie w/ a pronounced inability (or unwillingness) to commit to monogamy?
> ...


:lol: :rofl:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So now you know why it's wise to avoid a relationship with a person who is bi-polar. It's a tough lesson to learn. But you learned it. It's time to move on.

How old are the two of you?


----------

